# '81 Diesel Dasher rebuild



## love.the.smell (Dec 6, 2014)

Together again! I've had this rust free Florida car for about 10 years but haven't even touched it in the last few years. Brought it home this weekend and gonna try to get it running again.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Excited to see this. Since getting my quatum I've become such a fan of the B1 and B2 chassis cars, almost more so than the A1 chassis cars which is how I got into volkswagens. :beer:


----------

